# HAS THIS EVER HAPPEND!!!



## blast808 (May 19, 2008)

I posted a message about a week ago that my p's had eggs. well i followed the advice of some of your replies. i set up a fry tank, siphoned out as many as i could and they are doing well.HAS THIS EVER HAPPEND TO ANYONE. i woke up this morning what a surprise my p's laid another batch of eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Same p's?? Looks like you have some breeding machines there. Enjoy


----------



## blast808 (May 19, 2008)

ksls said:


> Same p's?? Looks like you have some breeding machines there. Enjoy


yea same p's


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

what city do you live in =)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

to answer the question, yes red bellies have been bred a lot before, and usually will breed again every 10-14 days. if it was sooner, i guess its def. possible.


----------

